# Cdi para motor dos tiempos



## leonardo1969 (Jun 7, 2010)

Alguien tiene un cdi para colocarle a un motor zanella 70cc de un karting con potenciador de chispa, o tal ves con autoatrazo, desde ya gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2010)

Explicación "ignition coil driver"

Proyecto: encendido multichispa por descarga capacitiva de alto desempeño

Circuito para CDI Motos PIC

Encendido CDI


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jun 8, 2010)

Te agradesco, pero ya se como funciona un cdi, lo que estoy buscando es un circuito para un motor zanella due 70cc, eso circuito ya los conosco.
Como funciona un cdi en un motor zanella due, tiene un magneto que genera corriente alterna, el cdi funciona con un tiristor que cuando llega a la corrinte de disparo la anvia a la bobina que genera la chispa.
Lo que necesito es el circuito, si alguien lo tiene se lo agradesco.
El encendido con pic es auto adelanto no me sirve para un dos tiempos, necesito auto atraso, otra cosa lo veo muy sencible por las corrientes paracitas, segundo es muy complicado para mis conocimientos.
A me olvidaba el pic se va a recontraquemar en la primera acelerada, o me equivoco.

Si yo quiero ayudar a alguien lo hago asi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_sy4hOl9Kw

Aca hay uno pero no se cual sensor usar.


----------



## iluminandoclasicas (Jul 7, 2010)

A ver si puedo hechar una mano esta vez. 
Adjunto esta el diagrama de un CDI que genera autoatraso proporcional a las RPM. 
He de suponer que tienes un solo pickup no?
La "magia" esta en C3 primero el tiempo que tarda en cargarse genera el retraso retraso, al aumentar las RPM los ciclos son mas cortos ergo el retraso es proporcionalmente mas largo. Cuanto de autoatraso? depende del valor de C3 y del PickUp los grados de retraso pueden llegar a 10° aprox.
Con un PIC se puede generar autoatraso de una manera mas flexible solo hay que reescribir el firmware.
Si no es lo que buscabas, vemos si podemos resolverlo...


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tengo una idea si se elige un valor de condensador fijo y se colocan un preset en serie con la resistencia de 100ohm se podria variar el auto atraso hasta lograr el auto atraso, que valores podria manejar.Desde ya gracias LEONARDO.

Una duda el que genera el retraso no sera c2.


----------



## iluminandoclasicas (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola Leonardo. 
El retraso es C3. C2 es un filtro del pulso (su valor dependerá mas bien del captor que uses pero con el valor indicado funcionan la mayoría.
R4 Esta ahi por seguridad para evitar dañar el gate del SCR. Si aumentas el valor no varia el auto atraso.

Creo que no explique bien arriba. La funcion de C3 es "retrasar" la llegada del pulso al gate. La tension va a ser cercana a 0V hasta que C3 alcance V=V Igt. Este "retraso" va a ser proporcional a la capacidad. Por ejemplo con un volante ducati energia serie 2000 con C3=4.7uF el retraso es practicamente 0 en ralenti y aumenta progresivamente llegando a -15° arriba de 6000 RPM. Calcular el atraso para un determinado volante y valor de C3 es muy dificil de calcular, es mas fiable determinarlo experimentalmente. 
En la figura coloque los valores min y max de C3, vas a tener que experimentar con que valor logras la curva de autoatraso deseada. En la página de donde extraje circuito hay mas info. 
saludos


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 12, 2010)

Gracias por responder, una duda r1yr2, donde se unen no van conectadas con el captor.En este momento estoy fabricando otro parecido, pero este lo voy a experimentar, en estos dias.

El anterior no era. No puedo bajar la imagen, despues lo paso
El que estoy fabricando es el que esta en formato zip, perdoname.


----------



## iluminandoclasicas (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola R1 y R2 son dos resistencias en serie por proteccion podes reemplazarla por una sola de 150k o por un 1n4007 en inversa.
R1 y R2 no se unen con el captor de hacerlo habria una union (circulito verde)


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bueno gracias ya lo arme, lo voy a conectar, hoy medi la bobina que genera corriente la que esta dentro del volante mide 120 ohms, no se que tension genera, y como captor consegui uno con nucleo magnetico que llevan las 110cc.El captor tiene una resistencia de 240ohms.


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hice el que circuito que me pasaste, con auto atraso y no larga chispa no se que sera.Vos lo fabricaste.


----------



## iluminandoclasicas (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola Leonardo, si funciona.
Usaste los componentes indicados? fijate que D3 es un diodo de avalancha para protección. Si colocaste un diodo normal (ej 1N4007) va a descargar el capacitor y no va a funcionar. 
Lo otro puede ser la señal del captor, esta disposicion requiere el semiciclo positivo. Si tenes un osciloscopio a mano fijate como viene la señal, sino simplemente proba invirtiendo los cables.
Voy a revisar el circuito a ver si meti la pata...

Marcelo

Ahhh ahora veo soy un perejil...
D3 esta invertido, meti la pata en el esquema que subí. Si queres igual podes obviarlo en el prototipo...
Lo corrigo y lo subo de vuelta...


Marcelo


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 17, 2010)

D3 no lo coloque, lo que decis de invertir los cable a que cables te referis.Desde ya gracias LEONARDO.
Lo probe tambien afuera con con 12v de continua, y no hay disparo.


----------



## iluminandoclasicas (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola Leonardo. 
El CDI es dependiente de la señal del captor yo uso un captor genérico, tiene 2 cables. Hay otros que tienen uno solo y la masa esta soldada directamente a la armadura incluso hay modelos con un diodo interno. Tu captor es externo? o interno? deberiamos haber empezado por ahi yo asumi que era externo y gen'erico sin preguntarte.
Abajo te adjunto una imagen de osciloscopio de como es la señal del captor con el que funciona el CDI. Tambien una simulación en proteus para que te hagas una idea del autoatraso a 2400 RPM y 24000 como valores extremos en los 2 gráficos. 
De acuerdo a la señal de tu captor hay que recalcular los valores de C2 R3 y R4 para que la señal se adecuada para disparar el tiristor.


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 18, 2010)

El captor que yo uso tiene tambien dos cables, es el de las 110cc y es externo,tiene una resistencia de 220ohm, una duda con que tension trabaja el circuito, para saber que bobina lleba en el interior del volante, la que genera tension.
Lo probe sobre la mesa con una pequeña bateria de 12v-7a y despues de varios intentos acercando algo metalico al sensor, exploto el tiristor.Y gracias por responder.
cod. del captor 2112j  la marca dze.


----------



## iluminandoclasicas (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola leonardo. 


> Lo probe sobre la mesa con una pequeña bateria de 12v-7a y despues de varios intentos acercando algo metalico al sensor, exploto el tiristor.


Me mataste. Como conectaste la batería? para que? Para hacer la prueba con el LED a ver si se activa el gate del SCR? Si es así al usar 12V necesitas un resistor en serie para limitar la corriente sobre el LED y el tiristor. Con el tiristor en conduccion la resistencia es prácticamente = 0, por lo que puedes calcular la corriente que tuvo que soportar el pobre... porfa un esquema, me cuesta mucho imaginar las conexiones que has hecho


> con que tension trabaja el circuito, para saber que bobina lleba en el interior del volante, la que genera tension.


Con la que quieras... Es decir el diseno es abierto por eso no coloque ningun valor de C1. Solo con el animo de ayudarte: realmente comprendes como trabaja un CDI? 
Si no, no hay problema, lo revisamos nuevamente, la idea es que puedas solucionar tu tema. 
A ver: El CDI se compone principalmente de 2 mallas una de alta tensión que es el CDI propiamente dicho y otra parte que es el circuito disparador que se encarga de dar el pulso en el momento y forma adecuada sobre el gate del SCR. 
*1.- Comencemos por la malla de alta tensión:*
Te recomiendo que le des un vistazo a este esquema: 
http://iluminandoclasicas.com.ar/index.php/tutorial2/encendido-2/cdi-analogico.
La malla de alta tensión de este circuito (el recuadro superior) es adecuada para la mayoría de los volantes tetrapolares. Que generan 150 - 350 VAC 60-600Hz. El valor que vas a tener que determinar para tu volante es el de C1 que puede variar desde 0.47uF hasta 2uF. Si C1 es muy grande no alcanzará a cargarse por completo a altas RPM y si es muy bajo la chispa será insuficiente. Si tienes alguna bobina especial puede que halla que cambiar el SCR (Igt = 20mA, 8 A 800V para TIC116*N*), aunque no creo que sea el caso. 
*2.- Circuito disparador:*
Bueno esto es lo que te interesa realmente para lograr autoatraso. Esta constituido en el esquema que subi arriba contituida por D2, C2, C3, R3 y R4. Se encarga de que el pulso del captor. 5-20VAC 10-100HZ alcance el valor de disparo del gate sin superar Igtmax: 20mA. D2, C2 y R3 se encargan de que solo el semiciclo positivo sea utilizado y que la onda tome una forma similar a un pulso suficiente para disparar SCR (seguro se puede optimizar por ej. con un zener para limitar el V, pero para eso es imprescindible conocer la onda de  tu captor). Y como charlamos antes C3 es responsable de introducir el atraso. 
Bueno me tengo que ir, despues sigo y terminamos de resolverlo...

Bueno, ahora si seguimos...
Te propongo lo siguiente: Monta en un protoboard,   el circuito de prueba que adjunto a este mensaje. Consiste en el disparador que te propuse mas un tiristor y un LED. 
Conéctalo al captor, a masa y a la batería de acuerdo al diagrama. 
Ahora podras hacer una simple prueba, haciendo girar el volante (con el arranque por ej) al pasar la leva cerca del captor se generará el impulso que debería a activar el gate del SCR. Al activarse SCR comienza a conducir y el LED se enciende. Como estamos aplicando VCC el LED seguira encendido a pesar de que SCR deje de recibir impulsos. 
Bueno con esto tendrás una idea grosera de si el disparador funciona.... (si en tu experimento con la batería conectaste como yo imagino, sabemos que funciona)
Bueno luego restará elegir el CDI. Puedes usar la disposicion que mas se adecue a tu bobina...
Esta tarde subo un CDI muy robusto que puedes usar con el disparador con autoatraso, ahora tengo que volver a trabajar...

Bueno el esquema de prueba para el protoboard...


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 19, 2010)

La prueba que hice, la hice sobre la mesa, con el circuito como va, con la bobina de alta la que va en la moto me explico, con el capacitor de 1mF, en ves de probarlo en la moto lo probe en la mesa, imagínate el circuito al cual pero sobre la mesa, con una bateria que provee corriente de 12 V de continua, el captor suelto y listo, lo del led lo entiendo que se le pone una resistencia limitadora de corriente. Saludos LEONARDO y disculpa las molestias.

Hice la prueba, y no hay disparo, el tiristor puse un tic126m,con el led y una resistencia de 1 k, también probé con un foco de 12 V, 21W y nada, cambié los valores de reistencia de entrada por 3k3 y nada, 22k y nada, bueno quería comentarte.
Una medición que hice fue conectar el captor a una tester electrónico, que coloqué en la escala V de continua y generaba unos picos de unos 10 mV e incluso mas, ya se que no es un ociloscopio pero es lo que hay.
El karting de todos modos está funcionando, hoy compré una bobina dze 1074, y un encendido de ax100 CHINITO.


----------



## iluminandoclasicas (Jul 22, 2010)

La verdad que no se cual será el problema . 
Lo que si, cuando hiciste la prueba donde explotó el tiristor si hubo gatillo del gate. Conectaste el CDI a una fuente de corriente continua... el capacitor del CDI no esta polarizado, ergo nunca se cargo y al gatillarse el gate el SCR condujo toda la corriente posible y el efecto avalancha lo hizo CABUUUUMMM!.  
(El condensador se carga porque son semiciclos positivos a una frecuencia proporcinal a las RPM, con corriente continua pura es solo un filtro bandpass y no se carga).
El TIC126 está ok, debería funcionar. El voltaje del captor ha de ser insuficiente. (para medirlo usa la escala de alterna, para que funcione los picos deberian superar los 5V). Si tenes ganas de seguir experimentando podes jugar con el capacitor de entrada que esta en 4,7uF podes usar valores mas bajos, o incluso reemplazarlo por un resistor de 470R a 2k2. Si optas por esto ultimo el valor de R2 debería estar cercano a 1K. 
Lo siento amigo, los calculos no son precisos... 
Mucha suerte con tu karting...


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 23, 2010)

Gracias por tu interes, pero vos lo armaste a este circuito, que sensor usaste, de todos modos sigo probando y te comento los resultados.


----------



## tinchu (Jul 24, 2010)

leo, gracias, no arme el circuito porque lo que yo necesito es un cdi o tci sin sensor ni bateria, y si se puede con auto atrase, es para un motor 2t 80cc. si sabes de algo te lo agradesco?


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jul 24, 2010)

hola que tal a todos mi pregunta es tengo una moto (suzuki jr 80) esta no utiliza bateria el alternador se encarga de encender la luz(luz frontal unicamente) mi pregunta es los 12v que se muestran en el ultimo esquema son los 12 voltios de la bateria o son los 12v que voy a ultizar para encender mi luz frontal
no entiendo muy bien mi minimoto no utiliza alimentacion por bateria

si son los 12v de mi luz frontal perfecto no hay problema me animo a armarlo pero si son los 12v de la bateria entonces me gustaria que me ayudaran con un circuito que funcione sin bateria


----------



## leonardo1969 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bueno, acá les paso unos que encontre por ahí, incluso uno que no necesita sensor. Y otro para probar.


----------



## tankill (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola, quieren decir que con ese auto atraso lo que hago es adelantar mecánicamente el motor y después electrónicamente la chispa se va acercando mejor en las altas revoluciones ...perdonen la ignorancia …pero quisiera mejorar el rendimiento de mi moto de esa forma tan sencilla y elegante que proponen !


----------



## leonardo1969 (Ago 25, 2010)

Si , mas o menos, pero si fuera tan sencillo ya lo hubiera echo. Si sabes hacerlo, explicame como lo hago.Desde ya gracias LEONARDO.


----------



## tankill (Ago 26, 2010)

leonardo quisiera saber si ya lo armaste ....en realidad lo que yo quisiera era adelantar la volanta donde se encuentra el captor  y que empezara ya atrasado electrónicamente tirándome la chispa con los grados de retraso que yo escogiera según el condensador  y que según fuera acelerando el atraso se fuera haciendo cero….pero según (iluminandoclasicas) es al contrario, mientras mas aceleras mas grados de atraso alcanza y a esto lo le encuentro ningún uso practico ….dime si me entiendes… o no se si entendí bien a (iluminandoclasicas)  o no me explique como debería.


----------



## leonardo1969 (Ago 26, 2010)

Yo lo arme pero no logre que funcionara.
Con respecto a la puesta a punto de la moto, el punto es el que lleba la moto por ejemplo 2mm antes del punto muerto superior, lo que hace el encendido es atrasar cuando empieza a juntar vueltas el motor para asi ganar mas rpm, lo que se puede hacer es adelantar un poquito mas al punto inicial para obtener mas salida, tambien esto te permite trabajar con mas relacion de comprecion para generar mas torque y que esto no te afecte en altas rpm.
Por ejemplo si tenes un motor con mucha relacion de comprecion te da mas salida pero esto no te deja generar muchas vueltas, por ejemplo en un ciclomotor 70cc la relacion de comprecion maxima es 11.5:1.
Un motor de dos tiempos hay mucho para hacerle, el encendido es una de esas cosas,
yo encargue un encendido auto atraso porque lo estoy necesitando medio urjente para preparar un motor zanella 76cc para un karting, paro cuando el tiempo me lo permita sigo con esto.


----------



## Silcar (Ago 2, 2011)

Leonardo:
             te paso el esquema más sencillo de un CDI

http://www.silcar11-11.com.ar/Sistema de encendido 3.pdf

Con respecto al que armaste y no te funcionó, fijate:

1) como bien te dijo iluminandoclasicas el diodo D· está al reves
    se puede colocar de dos formas
    a) en paralelo con el TIR CON EL CATADO HACIA ARRIBA
    b) en paralelo con la BOB CON EL CATODO HACIA ABAJO
    VER         http://www.silcar11-11.com.ar/AN_ST_CDI.pdf

2) bien te sugirió verificar:
    BOBINA DE BAJA: DEBE GENERAR aprox 100/200Vca  (*1.41 te da la carga del capacitor)
    BOBINA DE SENSOR: DEBE GENERAR aproc 10/15Vca
    tenés que verificar las fases!!!!!!!!!  cuando te decían de invertir los cables es el cable del sensor que iba a masa ponerlo en la entrada de captor, y el que estaba en la entrada colocarlo a masa.

3) la de 100ohm en gate es un poco baja, probá con un 1K

4) el circuito anda perfecto, revisá el entorno y el pinout del TIR

5) No uses batería para probar, con 12v no vas a lograr disparo, solo lográs poner en corto la fuente!!! (limitala a 1A)

saludos atte


----------



## Reidercervante (Ago 5, 2022)

Buenas tardes alguien tiene el diagrama de un CDI con autoatraso para una zuzuqui AX100?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2022)

Para el retraso, se emplea un integrado específico, no creo que de forma discreta se tenga buenos resultados...

Por cierto, es *S*uzuki..


----------



## mcrven (Ago 6, 2022)

leonardo1969 dijo:


> La prueba que hice, la hice sobre la mesa, con el circuito como va, con la bobina de alta la que va en la moto me explico, con el capacitor de 1mF, en ves de probarlo en la moto lo probe en la mesa, imagínate el circuito al cual pero sobre la mesa, con una bateria que provee corriente de 12 V de continua, el captor suelto y listo, lo del led lo entiendo que se le pone una resistencia limitadora de corriente. Saludos LEONARDO y disculpa las molestias.






Si has hecho la prueba de este circuito conectando HV a una batería de 12V, eso explica el motivo por el cual explotó T1.  Te recuerdo que los SCR conectados a DC, una vez disparados quedan en conducción, por lo tanto, cuando se disparó T1 circuló toda la corriente posible de la batería, a través de D1 y T1; este último no pudo soportar dicha corriente y voló.

El motivo de esto es que, el circuito no se alimenta con corriente DC sino con AC y es conectado directamente a un alternador o Magneto que son ambos generadores de Corriente alterna. La única corriente DC que ve el circuito es pulsante, de aproximadamente 120 V en promedio, según cada ciclo del generador. En cada pulso se carga C1 a través de la bobina que, acto seguido, es descargado sobre la bobina al dispararse T1.

Para probar el circuito en banco, se debe conectar a un transformador con secundario de 120 VAC, entre HV y GND; bobina instalada con bujía y todo y... verás como sí va a largar un buen chispazo cuando lo dispares.


----------

